# 2013 Dodge 3500 srw Diesel vs Hemi



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

looking for some thoughts...

I am shopping around for a new truck. would rather go with the D but looking at the cost difference I wonder if its worth it. I can get a loaded Hemi cheaper than a tradesman D.

I run a western wide out up front and a tornado in the back. Off season I do some towing with my landscape biz.


Any pro's and cons would be appreciated. 

Can't wait for the snow!!!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Beware of headlight options!!! If it has the shutter type high/low headlights no one has an adapter ready yet.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

A diesel is nice but unless you really need it, too expensive. The up-front cost is just the beginning. Maintenance costs are more, fuel is more and the job pays the same no matter which motor you use. Working fuel mileage will be better on the diesel, but even with that it will take more than 150,000 miles to break even.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jhenderson9196;1646574 said:


> A diesel is nice but unless you really need it, too expensive. The up-front cost is just the beginning. Maintenance costs are more, fuel is more and the job pays the same no matter which motor you use. Working fuel mileage will be better on the diesel, but even with that it will take more than 150,000 miles to break even.


Plus you give up HUGE amounts of front axle capacity. Dodge and Nissan are both bragging about thier new 1/2 ton diesels my question is, how much useable front axle capacity will there be? will they even be applicable for snowplow sevice?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you in a huge hurry to buy something? If not, just wait until 2014 when Dodge comes out with the 6.4L Hemi in their trucks. Huge horsepower, lots of torque and way less expensive than a diesel.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Camden;1646631 said:


> Are you in a huge hurry to buy something? If not, just wait until 2014 when Dodge comes out with the 6.4L Hemi in their trucks. Huge horsepower, lots of torque and way less expensive than a diesel.


Yeah buddy!!! only a $1400 upgrade My 2011 5.7 is looking a little ragged I may have to trade it on one of those


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Would you believe that they're not going to have that engine option in 3500 SRWs? 2500, 3500 dually and 4500


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm not in a huge rush but want to take advantage of the left over market while I can and have enough time to get it set up for plowing. 

After reading some things on the def here on the forum and fuel mileage I think I am really leaning towards the hemi....

Keep the pros and cons coming! Thanks guys


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

What trucks are they going to put the new 6.4L HEMI Engine in?

NYH1.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

NYH1;1647771 said:


> What trucks are they going to put the new 6.4L HEMI Engine in?
> 
> NYH1.


They will be in the 3/4 & 1 ton trucks as an optional engine, the 5.7 will still be the "base" V8 gas engine.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a '13 Ram 2500 with a diesel. Just bought it so I haven't plowed with it yet, but will be shortly. All I can say is on general running around and on the highway I'm getting WAY better mileage than I did with my previous hemi. The DEF isn't a big deal. I've got almost 5K on mine and haven't had to fill the tank yet (although I'm about to). I bought two and a half gallons of it for 15.00 at Autozone and I believe the DEF tank only takes a gallon, so the cost isn't a big deal at all. I plan on keeping mine for a long time, so I wanted the longevity I'll get out of a diesel vs. gas. I also wanted the torque for plowing, and I've got 800 with the diesel, and I'm not sure of the exact numbers for the hemi, but I believe it's around 400 and change? I figure this way I can practically idle while plowing vs. running much higher rpm's in a gas vehicle, so while plowing the fuel savings should be relatively significant. But then again, my diesel was an almost 8K option, so saving that 8K would go a long way towards other expenses for a lot of people. There are a lot of pros and cons for both, it just depends on what YOUR applications and needs are going to be.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Beware of the headlights. Some of the new trucks are using s single bulb shutter system for high/low beams and no manufacturer has a system to work with them yet. Dodge offers this as an option and is standard on the longhorn package.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks again for all the input. I really wanted to go with the diesel because of the power and longevity. If all goes well I will be making the trip on Sunday to pick up a 2013 Ram 3500 CTD. Can't wait and I couldn't beat the price. with all the incentives and dealer discounts was able to knock 7K off the price.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

basher;1648678 said:


> Beware of the headlights. Some of the new trucks are using s single bulb shutter system for high/low beams and no manufacturer has a system to work with them yet. Dodge offers this as an option and is standard on the longhorn package.


Basher could you explain this a little more for me? I'm confused. And I just bought a Snowdogg XP from CPW which is to be installed on Columbus Day. They already had to call Snowdogg and explain that their existing mounts aren't working on the new Dodges so Dogg stopped shipping them until they get them adapted to the '13 Super Duties. I'm not familiar with what you're talking about at all, but foresee another future potential problem!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The gas drive and the diesel have separate frames. Mounts are not interchangeable.

Manufacturers are starting to use a system where instead of using two different bulbs for high/low changes they use a shutter to change the light diffusion pattern. As I understand it no one has yet released an adapter.

We have seen these on the Dodge Longhorn Diesel but understand there are other systems using it. How many effect the industry I don't know.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Harleyjeff;1648643 said:


> I've got a '13 Ram 2500 with a diesel. Just bought it so I haven't plowed with it yet, but will be shortly. All I can say is on general running around and on the highway I'm getting WAY better mileage than I did with my previous hemi. The DEF isn't a big deal. I've got almost 5K on mine and haven't had to fill the tank yet (although I'm about to). I bought two and a half gallons of it for 15.00 at Autozone and I believe the DEF tank only takes a gallon, so the cost isn't a big deal at all. I plan on keeping mine for a long time, so I wanted the longevity I'll get out of a diesel vs. gas. I also wanted the torque for plowing, and I've got 800 with the diesel, and I'm not sure of the exact numbers for the hemi, but I believe it's around 400 and change? I figure this way I can practically idle while plowing vs. running much higher rpm's in a gas vehicle, so while plowing the fuel savings should be relatively significant. But then again, my diesel was an almost 8K option, so saving that 8K would go a long way towards other expenses for a lot of people. There are a lot of pros and cons for both, it just depends on what YOUR applications and needs are going to be.


The DEF tank holds about 5 Gallons!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

FSUPERDUTY;1650773 said:


> The DEF tank holds about 5 Gallons!


I'm guessing that mine holds three gallons. I bought a jug from Autozone that was 2- 1/2 gallons, and just put it in my truck. The DEF gauge was on E and after putting in those two and a half gallons it showed a little more than 3/4 full. I had about 5,500 miles on the truck, so about 15.00 every five thousand or so isn't going to kill me.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

From what I have read the gauges read fast so you won't run out and go into limp mode.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The level doesn't work like a fuel tank. Their isn't a float, their are contacts that read the level in the tank. My best advice is to remove or disconnect it.

I haven't heard of to much problems with Ram, but the Chevy's had a freezing problems in the winter time. Remember, DEF is 66% water.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

FIREMAN Q;1646535 said:


> looking for some thoughts...
> 
> I am shopping around for a new truck. would rather go with the D but looking at the cost difference I wonder if its worth it. I can get a loaded Hemi cheaper than a tradesman D.
> 
> ...


Just to update because I know everyone has been waiting to see what I did..:laughing:

Went with the CTD. Found a 2013 and got a great deal on it. What a great truck. Very happy with my decision to go Diesel. Don't even know the trailer is there when towing.

Now just need a little snow to see how this truck really works!!


----------



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I own a diesel as well. Although I agree it, as we probably won't save money in usual use of the vehicle, the mpg are better than my gasser, therefore so in the range, which is nice between fill ups. The resale of the vehicle is typically better as well. One other advantage, if you plan on modifying the vehicle in terms of a mild lift, leveling kit, larger tires, etc.. the diesel still pulls decent mpg than a modified gas engine (which will typically need premium fuel anyway, close to diesel fuel prices ). Also, a slightly modified diesel can make big power very easily, with often just a tuner, still be reliable, and often get better mileage than it did before, so long as your foot is not in it. One other benefit, better mpg when pulling light loads. I can pull a 2 place snowmobile trailer with my diesel and still get 14 mpg and not even know its there, my gas truck would get 11 mpg or so at best, and you'd feel it behind you, also, I'd have to run premium gas anyway in the real cold weather or it would ping on the hills with a load on it.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

FIREMAN Q;1666487 said:


> Just to update because I know everyone has been waiting to see what I did..:laughing:
> 
> Went with the CTD. Found a 2013 and got a great deal on it. What a great truck. Very happy with my decision to go Diesel. Don't even know the trailer is there when towing.
> 
> Now just need a little snow to see how this truck really works!!


Nice choice. You'll love it once landscaping starts picking up and you tow a lot more. Everyone complains about the upfront cost of a diesel, yes it's pricey, but combined with the benefits of power and mileage, more importantly mileage while towing because I know gas engines SUCK at mileage while towing, all this combined with better re-sale is a no brainer for me. Have fun with the truck!


----------



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome choice...nice rig. You are going to love it. Good luck with it.


----------

